# taking your dog abroad



## rugbyken

don’t know how true this is i’ve just copied and pasted from another forum but could be a solution to the £100 test every trip you would not have to give up the uk passport but would travel in the eu with that one ?


For info for dog owners traveling to and from Europe. Since jan 1st you are required to obtain a AHC from your vet to travel to Europe and this only lasts 4 months and some prices are upwards of £100 each time. I have spoken to The pet travel helpline which is a government linked organisation (0370 241 1710) and they have confirmed if while you are in Europe and obtain a European pet passport for your dog then you will no longer need a AHC to travel back and forth from UK to europe. We are visiting a vet tomorrow in Portugal to obtain a European pet passport, quoted cost is €15. They transfer all info from current passport into a new one and another bonus is the restrictions of the AHC of 4 months is no longer a problem. Hope this helps make future pet travel a little easier.
Chris


----------



## Sharon the Cat

Very handy if that's the case. Personally I'd be terrified of having problems and it all going wrong. I'd rather leave Phill behind than the dogs.


----------



## Tezza33

Sharon the Cat said:


> I'd rather leave Phill behind than the dogs.


I love that bit, I think Maggy would just like to leave me behind even if there wasn't a problem but we couldn't leave Roxxy.
It would be nice if this would work though, it wouldn't stop us going having to pay for every trip because we are already used to being ripped off taking our pets abroad.


----------



## SimonM

I wonder if this is of use?









						How to Get an EU Pet Passport in 2020? [2 SIMPLE STEPS]
					

Getting an EU Pet Passport in 2020 is easy and will just take 2 simple steps. With a pet passport, your dog, cat or ferret can travel freely through the EU and other non-EU countries.




					www.petsthattravel.com


----------



## SimonM

It looks like it’s only valid for 4 months like the UK paper


----------



## redhand

We rescued a Portuguese dog last year she came with EUR passport so hopefully that sounds like she may not need the AHC


----------



## RoaminRog

So can anybody tell me if we have an EU pet passport (negating the need for an AHC)


----------



## Sharon the Cat

RoaminRog said:


> So can anybody tell me if we have an EU pet passport (negating the need for an AHC)
> 
> View attachment 91471View attachment 91471


Sorry Rog, the United Kingdom bit ruins that one.


----------



## RoaminRog

Sharon the Cat said:


> Sorry Rog, the United Kingdom bit ruins that one.


Ok thanks Sharon.
Clutching at straws I suppose.
Still, might look into this business about applying for an EU passport. €15 sounds like a good deal to me. Much better than having to apply for an AHC every time we venture through the Chunnel.


----------



## RoaminRog

rugbyken said:


> don’t know how true this is i’ve just copied and pasted from another forum but could be a solution to the £100 test every trip you would not have to give up the uk passport but would travel in the eu with that one ?
> 
> 
> For info for dog owners traveling to and from Europe. Since jan 1st you are required to obtain a AHC from your vet to travel to Europe and this only lasts 4 months and some prices are upwards of £100 each time. I have spoken to The pet travel helpline which is a government linked organisation (0370 241 1710) and they have confirmed if while you are in Europe and obtain a European pet passport for your dog then you will no longer need a AHC to travel back and forth from UK to europe. We are visiting a vet tomorrow in Portugal to obtain a European pet passport, quoted cost is €15. They transfer all info from current passport into a new one and another bonus is the restrictions of the AHC of 4 months is no longer a problem. Hope this helps make future pet travel a little easier.
> Chris



Ken, can I ask which forum you copied this from, I would like to see if there is any follow up to this post. If ‘Chris’ is correct, it could save us all a small fortune.


----------



## rugbyken

hi roger this was on the hymer owners page on facebook these are some of the responses 

Susan O'Meara the pet travel org this morning on the phone were very clear on this and I spoke to two separate   people. If you have a UK issued pet passport you will need a AHC from a vet to travel to Europe and this lasts 4 months, but if you obtain a pet passport from a vet in Europe ie France, Portugal then you can travel freely from UK to Europe and reverse without the need of a AHC thus saving a load of cash as the AHC is very expensive and last only 4 months.

From the .gov site to-day. It says one of the following;

Pet travel documents
Your pet must have one of the following documents when entering or returning to GB:

an EU pet passport issued in the EU (or in GB if issued before 1 January 2021), or a pet passport from another Part 1 listed third country
the animal health certificate (AHC) issued in GB used to travel to the EU – which you can use to re-enter GB for up to 4 months after it was issued
a GB pet health certificate (for travel into GB only)
Your pet will not need this documentation if it’s entering GB from:

NI
the Channel Islands
the Isle of Man


----------



## Snapster

I’d be interested to see if it is really possible for a UK resident to get an EU pet passport. It all sounds feasible, but I was under the impression you would need a French ( or other EU address) for both the passport and microchip registration. 
We have a new dog and will be getting her a passport soon, but, she is French and we live there anyway, so won’t be a problem for us, but could save regular travellers to the EU a small fortune.


----------



## rugbyken

sounds as though paul might have a large pack of dogs registered at his address lol


----------



## RoaminRog

So am I being overly optimistic by highlighting this?

an EU pet passport issued in the EU (or in GB if issued before 1 January 2021)

I have just emailed APHA thus
Hi,
As pensioners, we are very conscious about saving our costs whenever possible. We travel regularly to Europe in our Motorhome, and always take our dog Max.
We understand that his EU(GB) Pet Passport will no longer suffice, and we will have to arrange an Animal Health Certificate to satisfy the French Border Control.
 If we get an AHC before our next trip, when we get abroad can we apply to a local vet for an EU Pet Passport, negating future need for an AHC?
Best regards

I will report back if I hear anything.


----------



## Sharon the Cat

RoaminRog said:


> So am I being overly optimistic by highlighting this?
> 
> an EU pet passport issued in the EU (or in GB if issued before 1 January 2021)
> 
> I have just emailed APHA thus
> Hi,
> As pensioners, we are very conscious about saving our costs whenever possible. We travel regularly to Europe in our Motorhome, and always take our dog Max.
> We understand that his EU(GB) Pet Passport will no longer suffice, and we will have to arrange an Animal Health Certificate to satisfy the French Border Control.
> If we get an AHC before our next trip, when we get abroad can we apply to a local vet for an EU Pet Passport, negating future need for an AHC?
> Best regards
> 
> I will report back if I hear anything.


Well done Rog,
I look forward to reading the reply.

Snapster made a good point with  





> It all sounds feasible, but I was under the impression you would need a French ( or other EU address) for both the passport and microchip registration.



I doubt if it matters which country the chip is registered in but I could foresee a problem with the address for the passport.

If I was running an EU animal shelter I would be looking at this as a way to make some money, as we used to board many a pet with an EU passport from when they were adopted from an overseas rescue centre. I am sure they could get a passport for you & then you could adopt your own dog.


----------



## Glass man

THANK YOU. 
As my wife is Dutch we already have these.
Now we just have to educate the border guards an Dutch embassy that we the Schenegen agreement allows us to stay for more than 90 days.


----------



## RoaminRog

Glass man said:


> THANK YOU.
> As my wife is Dutch we already have these.
> Now we just have to educate the border guards an Dutch embassy that we the Schenegen agreement allows us to stay for more than 90 days.


They probably will use this in some form of bargaining tool. I don’t believe that Europeans coming to the UK are subject to the 90 day rule, but I have been known to be wrong!


----------



## REC

RoaminRog said:


> They probably will use this in some form of bargaining tool. I don’t believe that Europeans coming to the UK are subject to the 90 day rule, but I have been known to be wrong!


https://www.visitbritain.com/gb/en/plan-your-trip/getting-britain/visiting-uk-from-1-january-2021 seem to be allowed to stay six months a viewing to the attached!

A point I noticed, the EU pet passport if issued in GB before 2021 looks to be still allowed according to other quotes? And it says one of documents not passport +AND
Interested to see what is emailed back, although not relevant to us at the moment!


----------



## RoaminRog

Just had a read of your link Ruth, and I get the impression that what they ACTUALLY mean is you can bring your pet *back* from Europe using a UK Pet Passport, if it was issued before Brexit. This is probably to accommodate people who were already abroad last year, but who are returning before March 31st. (90 days).


----------



## Penny13

I asked a friend in Spain about this as they have just got a European passport for their dog.
Here is their answer ...
I think (but don’t know for definite) that anyone could get the EU passport.   We had to give a Spanish address for the microchip to be registered to but weren’t asked for any proof that it was actually my address or that I was a resident here just gave my passport as ID.   I don’t know if the address would affect the UK microchip database or just the Spanish one or are they all linked?   Anyway we got it done in our town and was only in there 15 mins including an up to date rabies jab and the whole thing cost €30.  They issue it to you straight away.  The only thing I have read is that all future vaccines would have to be done by an EU vet and not in UK anymore and would only be recorded on the EU passport.   Rabies jabs have to be done annually here in Spain.     Hope this helps.


----------



## Penny13

So looks like you would need the paper thing to leave the Uk so still going to cost you but if you can use an address in Europe it’s possible. But your microchip will be attached to the European address  ? Useful if you travel regularly to Europe or are a snowbird like us


----------



## RoaminRog

Penny13 said:


> I asked a friend in Spain about this as they have just got a European passport for their dog.
> Here is their answer ...
> I think (but don’t know for definite) that anyone could get the EU passport.   We had to give a Spanish address for the microchip to be registered to but weren’t asked for any proof that it was actually my address or that I was a resident here just gave my passport as ID.   I don’t know if the address would affect the UK microchip database or just the Spanish one or are they all linked?   Anyway we got it done in our town and was only in there 15 mins including an up to date rabies jab and the whole thing cost €30.  They issue it to you straight away.  The only thing I have read is that all future vaccines would have to be done by an EU vet and not in UK anymore and would only be recorded on the EU passport.   Rabies jabs have to be done annually here in Spain.     Hope this helps.


Thanks Penny,
I still haven’t heard from APHA yet, but as soon as I hear anything official I will post on here.


----------



## Penny13

Ok phoned .gov 
You need the health certificate to get out of Britain which covers Europe for 4 months. 
If you can get a European Passport then you must get the rabies done every year in Europe. 
I am going to ask my pet chip company about that next 
Oh and obviously dogs need that worming thing we have a cat so not needed.


----------



## RoaminRog

Penny13 said:


> Ok phoned .gov
> You need the health certificate to get out of Britain which covers Europe for 4 months.
> If you can get a European Passport then you must get the rabies done every year in Europe.
> I am going to ask my pet chip company about that next
> Oh and obviously dogs need that worming thing we have a cat so not needed.


Thanks Pen,
That seems rather strange, the rabies jab is normally every three years. Not sure it would be safe to administer every year.


----------



## Tezza33

RoaminRog said:


> Thanks Pen,
> That seems rather strange, the rabies jab is normally every three years. Not sure it would be safe to administer every year.


AFAIK it has only been one year in most of Europe, I think our vaccine is different


The dog will think it strange that it only seems like 7 years and not 21


----------



## RoaminRog

Tezza33 said:


> AFAIK it has only been one year in most of Europe, I think our vaccine is different
> 
> 
> The dog will think it strange that it only seems like 7 years and not 21


Thanks Terry, we need to visit the vet, early Feb. to have his booster jab, but sadly I don’t think he knows what he’s talking about, when it comes to the nitty gritty. I could always go and have a chat to the wall in the waiting room!


----------



## Tezza33

RoaminRog said:


> I could always go and have a chat to the wall in the waiting room!


Be careful Rog or you could end up like this


----------



## RoaminRog

Tezza33 said:


> Be careful Rog or you could end up like this
> View attachment 91587


Just show me where to sign up!


----------



## Penny13

RoaminRog said:


> Thanks Pen,
> That seems rather strange, the rabies jab is normally every three years. Not sure it would be safe to administer every year.


It was a booster jab in Europe


----------



## RoaminRog

Penny13 said:


> It was a booster jab in Europe


Over here, it’s the Booster which is every three years Pen.


----------



## rugbyken

it’s standard to have a rabies booster jab every year in europe


----------



## mfw

Surprised uk has not pushed on blood test for pets to enter uk as we are isolated by water and there is rabies on the continent - but time will tell - anything could happen total pain this is


----------



## Glass man

No address is required for the Passport, you can use your UK one as proof of Rabies inoculations. 
We always get any vet treatments recorded in the Passport. So we have a record of drugs used and dates etc.


----------



## RoaminRog

Glass man said:


> No address is required for the Passport, you can use your UK one as proof of Rabies inoculations.
> We always get any vet treatments recorded in the Passport. So we have a record of drugs used and dates etc.


So to be clear, does your dog have an EU Pet Passport?


----------



## redhand

FYI ....Our dog has an EU pet passport issued in Portugal last year. Our UK address is listed in it


----------



## RoaminRog

redhand said:


> FYI ....Our dog has an EU pet passport issued in Portugal last year. Our UK address is listed in it


Brilliant! That’s the news I’m looking for. and does your dog have to have a rabies jab every year?


----------



## redhand

Cant answer that sorry only had her a year. I think when we were members of  the EU the  standard was a booster every 3 years but who knows the situation now


----------



## RoaminRog

redhand said:


> Cant answer that sorry only had her a year. I think when we were members of  the EU the  standard was a booster every 3 years but who knows the situation now


Ok thanks for that. Will be seeing our vet in a couple of weeks, so will see what he makes of it all.
Can’t see why a medical procedure would change simply because we’ve had a political change.
Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## Clunegapyears

So just put our dogs on to Greek passports.  The local vet had to email an office in Athens and then gave us a sheet of paper to take to the local Town Hall to register the dogs in Greece.   We had to give the vet our Greek tax numbers and address.  We will hand right the new address in the front the passports. 
 I dont know how easy it would be to just put any eu address in the passport and I would not want to risk that at a border unless I could show evidence of this was my home.
 I contacted ALPHA (animal and plant health agency) and they confirmed that bringing your eu pet into the UK does not have any time restriction.


----------



## torwood

I received an email from my vet on 18 January 2021 regarding travel into the Eu or Northern Ireland with pets. I have brought it down to bullet points, but if anyone wants to see the original email PM me your email and I will copy it to you.

*Take note of point 5 *should you intend to visit Finland as you may need to visit a vet for another certificate if you don't arrive within the 10 days AHC period. Fortunately I am travelling with cats so not affected by it as I go often to visit the grandchildren.

Also keep your Pet Passport you will need it for return if you exceed the 4 month validity of the AHC
***********************************************
Now the UK has left the EU, health and documentation rules for pets travelling between the UK and the EU (including Northern Ireland) have changed and UK-issued EU pet passports will *not *be valid for entry to the EU.
*Leaving the UK*
You will need to complete the following steps before travelling with your pet:
1 get your pet microchipped and
2 ensure your pet’s rabies vaccination is up to date (as now), and
3 wait 3 weeks after vaccination before travelling (unless a booster vaccination has been given on time)
4 return to a vet within ten days of travel for an Animal Health Certificate (AHC)
5 get tapeworm treatment for dogs if you’re travelling directly to Finland, Ireland, Northern Ireland, or Malta which are EU-listed tapeworm-free countries (Finland, Republic of Ireland, Malta and Northern Ireland) must be treated for tapeworm 24 to 120 hours (one to five days) before arriving in one of those countries.
6 on arrival in the EU, travellers with pets will need to enter through a designated travellers’ point of entry where you may need to show proof of your pet’s health checks and documentation. A list of these can be found here: https://ec.europa.eu/.../eu.../non-commercial-non-eu/tpe_en
**Always check the rules of the country you are travelling to or through for any additional restrictions or requirements before you travel – it is your responsibility to check the current rules for travel and arrange the appropriate documents.**
*Getting an Animal Health Certificate*
1 You must book an appointment with one of our Official Veterinarians to get an animal health certificate (not all vets can issue AHCs).
2 The certificate will be specific to the country you are entering the EU through but can then be used for onwards travel through other EU countries (*see point 5 above*).
3 You need the certificate no more than 10 days before you travel. Please give us as much notice as possible when booking the appointment. We cannot guarantee a last minute appointment for an Animal Health Certificate: this is due to the time required, and the fact that *only Official Veterinarians can complete the paperwork.*
4 We will check your pet’s microchip and all the relevant details. you must* bring proof* of your pet’s microchipping date and rabies vaccination history if not done by us
5 You will need to return at a later time to collect the actual AHC as it takes a while to complete the documentation and copies need to be made.
6 We will request you to send us information about your pet and the travel details in advance of your appointment.
7 When booking the appointment, please tell us the country of entry to the EU you will be using.
*Validity*
1 An AHC is valid for 10 days after its date of issue for entry into the EU or Northern Ireland.
2 The certificate is valid for onward travel within the EU and re-entry into the UK for four months.
3 Please be aware that you will need a new AHC each time you visit the EU.
*Further guidance* is available on GOV.UK: https://www.gov.uk/guid.../pet-travel-to-europe-after-brexit
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/pet-tra...arEPiyzWuWLSloa1KufSXILWRsfbU3MqdSTmZewrZMDnU


----------



## Sue Paskins

RoaminRog said:


> Thanks Pen,
> That seems rather strange, the rabies jab is normally every three years. Not sure it would be safe to administer every year.


When we first started travelling ( many moons ago) rabies was every year in UK as well) didn’t seem to harm the then doggy


----------



## Ironjaws

Regarding the frequency of the rabies vacs, here in France it appears that there is 1 year between the first and second but thereafter every 3 years same vaccine not a different 'booster' and dogs have been 'done' in Portugal a few years ago and again it is 3 yearly. We have 2 dogs and 12 years experience of having vacs done here. We did acquire 1 dog 2 years ago whose vacs had been missed by only 2 months, then we had to start the 1 year then 3 year business again. Bound to be some difference between various countries, its not EU law.


----------



## RoaminRog

Ironjaws said:


> Regarding the frequency of the rabies vacs, here in France it appears that there is 1 year between the first and second but thereafter every 3 years same vaccine not a different 'booster' and dogs have been 'done' in Portugal a few years ago and again it is 3 yearly. We have 2 dogs and 12 years experience of having vacs done here. We did acquire 1 dog 2 years ago whose vacs had been missed by only 2 months, then we had to start the 1 year then 3 year business again. Bound to be some difference between various countries, its not EU law.


That’s refreshing news, thanks for your input.


----------



## RoaminRog

RoaminRog said:


> So am I being overly optimistic by highlighting this?
> 
> an EU pet passport issued in the EU (or in GB if issued before 1 January 2021)
> 
> I have just emailed APHA thus
> Hi,
> As pensioners, we are very conscious about saving our costs whenever possible. We travel regularly to Europe in our Motorhome, and always take our dog Max.
> We understand that his EU(GB) Pet Passport will no longer suffice, and we will have to arrange an Animal Health Certificate to satisfy the French Border Control.
> If we get an AHC before our next trip, when we get abroad can we apply to a local vet for an EU Pet Passport, negating future need for an AHC?
> Best regards
> 
> I will report back if I hear anything.


Had a reply this afternoon.. it’s looking good folks!
Good afternoon,



Thank you for your enquiry. It may be possible for you to obtain an EU issued passport for future travel but this would be at the discretion of the EU vet. You will need an AHC to travel to the EU before a passport is issued.



Kind regards





*Collina Devlin*

Administrative Officer

* 
Animal and Plant Health Agency* *(APHA)
So that’s the plan, pay for the first AHC, and then find a sympathetic vet*


----------



## alcam

torwood said:


> I received an email from my vet on 18 January 2021 regarding travel into the Eu or Northern Ireland with pets. I have brought it down to bullet points, but if anyone wants to see the original email PM me your email and I will copy it to you.
> 
> *Take note of point 5 *should you intend to visit Finland as you may need to visit a vet for another certificate if you don't arrive within the 10 days AHC period. Fortunately I am travelling with cats so not affected by it as I go often to visit the grandchildren.
> 
> Also keep your Pet Passport you will need it for return if you exceed the 4 month validity of the AHC
> ***********************************************
> Now the UK has left the EU, health and documentation rules for pets travelling between the UK and the EU (including Northern Ireland) have changed and UK-issued EU pet passports will *not *be valid for entry to the EU.
> *Leaving the UK*
> You will need to complete the following steps before travelling with your pet:
> 1 get your pet microchipped and
> 2 ensure your pet’s rabies vaccination is up to date (as now), and
> 3 wait 3 weeks after vaccination before travelling (unless a booster vaccination has been given on time)
> 4 return to a vet within ten days of travel for an Animal Health Certificate (AHC)
> 5 get tapeworm treatment for dogs if you’re travelling directly to Finland, Ireland, Northern Ireland, or Malta which are EU-listed tapeworm-free countries (Finland, Republic of Ireland, Malta and Northern Ireland) must be treated for tapeworm 24 to 120 hours (one to five days) before arriving in one of those countries.
> 6 on arrival in the EU, travellers with pets will need to enter through a designated travellers’ point of entry where you may need to show proof of your pet’s health checks and documentation. A list of these can be found here: https://ec.europa.eu/.../eu.../non-commercial-non-eu/tpe_en
> **Always check the rules of the country you are travelling to or through for any additional restrictions or requirements before you travel – it is your responsibility to check the current rules for travel and arrange the appropriate documents.**
> *Getting an Animal Health Certificate*
> 1 You must book an appointment with one of our Official Veterinarians to get an animal health certificate (not all vets can issue AHCs).
> 2 The certificate will be specific to the country you are entering the EU through but can then be used for onwards travel through other EU countries (*see point 5 above*).
> 3 You need the certificate no more than 10 days before you travel. Please give us as much notice as possible when booking the appointment. We cannot guarantee a last minute appointment for an Animal Health Certificate: this is due to the time required, and the fact that *only Official Veterinarians can complete the paperwork.*
> 4 We will check your pet’s microchip and all the relevant details. you must* bring proof* of your pet’s microchipping date and rabies vaccination history if not done by us
> 5 You will need to return at a later time to collect the actual AHC as it takes a while to complete the documentation and copies need to be made.
> 6 We will request you to send us information about your pet and the travel details in advance of your appointment.
> 7 When booking the appointment, please tell us the country of entry to the EU you will be using.
> *Validity*
> 1 An AHC is valid for 10 days after its date of issue for entry into the EU or Northern Ireland.
> 2 The certificate is valid for onward travel within the EU and re-entry into the UK for four months.
> 3 Please be aware that you will need a new AHC each time you visit the EU.
> *Further guidance* is available on GOV.UK: https://www.gov.uk/guid.../pet-travel-to-europe-after-brexit
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/pet-tra...arEPiyzWuWLSloa1KufSXILWRsfbU3MqdSTmZewrZMDnU


Wondering if there has been any recent changes to the above , can't seem to find anything ?
Just been to vets to get passport stamped for rabies jab which was actually done last year . Was informed vet couldn't do this as it was illegal . Finally got them to give me a vaccination card showing rabies jab .
Was also informed dog would have to be wormed before travelling to France ? From the above that doesn't seem to be the case .
The animal health certificate procedure seems straightforward enough but it does govern your[certainly mine] travelling to ferry . I tend to meander through England and often book ferry last minute .
I assume people will be posting vets details around Dover etc


----------



## RoaminRog

Well we popped into a Portuguese vet a few days ago, and an EU pet passport was issued for 17 euros!
On the way home, at the end of May, I will report to the Pet Reception Centre at Calais and ask them if they would find it acceptable for future use. Obviously we have an AHC to cover THIS return, but it would be interesting to get an ‘official’ opinion for future use. 
Max had a rabies jab about a fortnight before we travelled out here, which is valid for three years, this has been entered on his new passport and clearly states that it is valid until 2025. Will report back, in June. Fingers crossed!


----------



## REC

RoaminRog said:


> Well we popped into a Portuguese vet a few days ago, and an EU pet passport was issued for 17 euros!
> On the way home, at the end of May, I will report to the Pet Reception Centre at Calais and ask them if they would find it acceptable for future use. Obviously we have an AHC to cover THIS return, but it would be interesting to get an ‘official’ opinion for future use.
> Max had a rabies jab about a fortnight before we travelled out here, which is valid for three years, this has been entered on his new passport and clearly states that it is valid until 2025. Will report back, in June. Fingers crossed!


Can't work out why vets in Portugal are so much cheaper than UK? We used to take Chloe to one here (to continue treatment started in UK) and were impressed with how efficient and reasonable they were. For instance €5 for blood test (£50+UK) €15 for consultation (£40 UK) and a years meds given for same cost as a month's in UK! I know wages are lower but it seems disproportionate.


----------



## alcam

RoaminRog said:


> Well we popped into a Portuguese vet a few days ago, and an EU pet passport was issued for 17 euros!
> On the way home, at the end of May, I will report to the Pet Reception Centre at Calais and ask them if they would find it acceptable for future use. Obviously we have an AHC to cover THIS return, but it would be interesting to get an ‘official’ opinion for future use.
> Max had a rabies jab about a fortnight before we travelled out here, which is valid for three years, this has been entered on his new passport and clearly states that it is valid until 2025. Will report back, in June. Fingers crossed!


Hope that works out . One question , will UK vets stamp an eu passport or will rabies have to be done abroad ?
Heading for Portugal at the moment , coincidentally


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE

alcam said:


> Hope that works out . One question , will UK vets stamp an eu passport or will rabies have to be done abroad ?
> Heading for Portugal at the moment , coincidentally


Do not let a UK vets do anything with an eu passport as it will invalidate it.
I've been using a PT passport for my dog back and forth to the UK and had no problems.


----------



## Jo001

And try to get it done in Spain or Portugal, it is not so easy in France (ICAD registration). In case it hasn't been mentioned explicitly, if your dog does need a rabies booster get the three year one - otherwise, with an annual one, you would need to be back in the EU before it expires.


----------



## alcam

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> Do not let a UK vets do anything with an eu passport as it will invalidate it.
> I've been using a PT passport for my dog back and forth to the UK and had no problems.


Yes that was my point , rabies would have to be renewed in EU


----------



## drewswfc

REC said:


> Can't work out why vets in Portugal are so much cheaper than UK? We used to take Chloe to one here (to continue treatment started in UK) and were impressed with how efficient and reasonable they were. For instance €5 for blood test (£50+UK) €15 for consultation (£40 UK) and a years meds given for same cost as a month's in UK! I know wages are lower but it seems disproportionate.


Vets in this country rip you off ....simples. only ever took my dog once and vowed to avoid at all costs.


----------



## Drover

So get a eu pet passport the dont let a uk vet enter rabies vaccinations in it.
Keep your old uk pet passport or AHC with the new one until a eu vet enters a new rabies vaccination in it..
You will be fine doing this. This is the legal part because the dates wont match and one vet can not alter another vets entry.
You need to find a vet in any EU country that will issue you with a passport. Some only give 12 months vaccine so it's a bit hit or miss.
We just came back with a new Spanish passport with only the worming ref in it. Gave this in with AHC and all was fine, they said to keep together with passport until new rabies jab had been entered in 18 months time.


----------



## Helen Robinson

We managed to get a EU pet passport in France last year.  I think France is tightening up a bit now but it saves us having to get an AHC every time we want to leave the country. I would try another European country if France won't play.  

I also have Irish citizenship so can be abroad for an unlimited period so it was viral for us. We did ask about restrictions to my UK husband but were told that as long as I travel with my Irish passport and we show our marriage certificate we are good to go.


----------



## RoaminRog

Yes we have been told that ANY British stamp on the passport will invalidate it.
The Portuguese vet acknowledged that the three year rabies jab had only just been done and duly recorded that on the new passport. Hopefully, Max won’t need a rabies booster until 2025.


----------



## alcam

RoaminRog said:


> Yes we have been told that ANY British stamp on the passport will invalidate it.
> The Portuguese vet acknowledged that the three year rabies jab had only just been done and duly recorded that on the new passport. Hopefully, Max won’t need a rabies booster until 2025.


That was my concern re the EU passport 
If you had to be in eu at a certain time annually for the rabies jag you'd possibly save nothing


----------



## RoaminRog

alcam said:


> That was my concern re the EU passport
> If you had to be in eu at a certain time annually for the rabies jag you'd possibly save nothing


I will try to do a bit more research but I believe a three year rabies jab is available but you have to ask for it.


----------



## Jo001

RoaminRog said:


> I will try to do a bit more research but I believe a three year rabies jab is available but you have to ask for it.


Some vets don't stock it but can order it for you.


----------



## rugbyken

got molly a new passport from a vet in tavira ( an irish girl called sarah ) since her rabies was over 2 years old had an additional rabies done with the passport €59 when i had that 2 year old jab paid £190 inc her annual boosters & ear drops


----------



## RoaminRog

Well, for anyone who hasn’t got the message yet, IT WORKS!
Max has got his new passport, issued in Portugal for 17 euros.
All the details were copied from the AHC.
On the way home, we stopped at the Coeur de Caux veterinary hospital at Cany Barville for his tapeworm tablet and were charged 26 euros, which included the tablet.
I asked the vet if, in his opinion, the Portuguese passport would be good to use in subsequent trips and he said Yes it would be perfectly fine. I also asked IF I were to return in 2025 for Maxs rabies jab could he have the three year dose and he said that’s all they use.
On the return crossing, we reported to the Pet Reception Centre at Eurotunnel Coquelles, and asked IF in their opinion we would have any problems using the Portuguese Passport, and they were perfectly happy with it! 
So, all the pointers are looking good! Do bear in mind though that you still have to buy an AHC for the initial crossing into Europe, we chose Abbeywell Vets at Folkestone, who charged us £99 for their services.


----------



## jonc

Can confirm RoaminRog's experience.  We've just come back from Spain having had a friend over there sort out Spanish passports (2 dogs) for us. On the way home, we called in at a French vet for the worming treatment and she confirmed that all was OK. The only thing that she did comment on was that no address had been put in the passports. She said that, strictly speaking, it wasn't necessary but did suggest that it might avoid any possible future problems if we put an address in.  Just to be on the safe side, the vet filled in the worming info in both the Spanish passports and the AHC.  We used the passports to check in at Dieppe (rather than the AHC) and they were accepted with no problems.
We are due to go out to France again at the end of June, so that will be the final test that they work both ways! Interestingly, its a short trip to attend an event over there, and we'll be out and back within 5 days, so we're thinking of getting our UK vet to do the worming treatment before we go and enter this into our existing UK passports. We should then be able to use these to re-enter the UK.


----------



## RoaminRog

jonc said:


> Can confirm RoaminRog's experience.  We've just come back from Spain having had a friend over there sort out Spanish passports (2 dogs) for us. On the way home, we called in at a French vet for the worming treatment and she confirmed that all was OK. The only thing that she did comment on was that no address had been put in the passports. She said that, strictly speaking, it wasn't necessary but did suggest that it might avoid any possible future problems if we put an address in.  Just to be on the safe side, the vet filled in the worming info in both the Spanish passports and the AHC.  We used the passports to check in at Dieppe (rather than the AHC) and they were accepted with no problems.
> We are due to go out to France again at the end of June, so that will be the final test that they work both ways! Interestingly, its a short trip to attend an event over there, and we'll be out and back within 5 days, so we're thinking of getting our UK vet to do the worming treatment before we go and enter this into our existing UK passports. We should then be able to use these to re-enter the UK.


I have been advised that any British stamp on the EU Passport will invalidate it, but check before you go down that road
The tapeworm procedure can be as little as 24 hours before boarding.
The Coeur de Caux veterinary hospital at Cany Barville is adjacent to an enormous free public car park, we have parked there with the car on the back before now, and with just a smattering of French you can call and make an appointment.


----------



## alcam

jonc said:


> Can confirm RoaminRog's experience.  We've just come back from Spain having had a friend over there sort out Spanish passports (2 dogs) for us. On the way home, we called in at a French vet for the worming treatment and she confirmed that all was OK. The only thing that she did comment on was that no address had been put in the passports. She said that, strictly speaking, it wasn't necessary but did suggest that it might avoid any possible future problems if we put an address in.  Just to be on the safe side, the vet filled in the worming info in both the Spanish passports and the AHC.  We used the passports to check in at Dieppe (rather than the AHC) and they were accepted with no problems.
> We are due to go out to France again at the end of June, so that will be the final test that they work both ways! Interestingly, its a short trip to attend an event over there, and we'll be out and back within 5 days, so we're thinking of getting our UK vet to do the worming treatment before we go and enter this into our existing UK passports. We should then be able to use these to re-enter the UK.


Surely UK passports not valid ?
Worming treatment , like all vets treatment , will be cheaper in France


----------



## suneye

I have a tortoise and we are going to Ireland for a month in the summer.  I could not work out what I had to do or what was legal to take her with us!  She has been with me for 55 years so did not want to risk her being taken away for the sake of a holiday.  Normally family or friends look after her but everyone has their own plans over the summer so had to find a 'kennels' that would take her and have some idea of how to look after her.


----------



## jonc

RoaminRog said:


> I have been advised that any British stamp on the EU Passport will invalidate it, but check before you go down that road
> The tapeworm procedure can be as little as 24 hours before boarding.
> The Coeur de Caux veterinary hospital at Cany Barville is adjacent to an enormous free public car park, we have parked there with the car on the back before now, and with just a smattering of French you can call and make an appointment.


No. The plan is to go out on the EU passports but come back in using the original UK passports. They were issued before the prescribed date of 1/1/2021 so are still valid for entry into the UK. We're on a tight schedule - hence the idea to get our local vets to do the worming on the 5-day rule in the UK passports. 
Useful info on the Cany Barville vet though; we will certainly look into using them when we come up from the South West on future trips.


----------



## jonc

alcam said:


> Surely UK passports not valid ?
> Worming treatment , like all vets treatment , will be cheaper in France


No, GOV.UK website says that UK passports issued before 1/1/2021 are still valid for entry into the UK.
Take your point on costs, though!  Doubtless it will cost more, but we're on a tight schedule and it would save time on the way back!


----------



## RoaminRog

jonc said:


> No. The plan is to go out on the EU passports but come back in using the original UK passports. They were issued before the prescribed date of 1/1/2021 so are still valid for entry into the UK. We're on a tight schedule - hence the idea to get our local vets to do the worming on the 5-day rule in the UK passports.
> Useful info on the Cany Barville vet though; we will certainly look into using them when we come up from the South West on future trips.


If you need to park for a weekend there is motorhome parking at Cany-Barville, but not services as such. There is a wonderful recreation area called Le lac (N49.797193, E0.618399) with a bar/restaurant and you can watch the local young things going around the lake on surf boards, very entertaining!


----------



## alcam

jonc said:


> No, GOV.UK website says that UK passports issued before 1/1/2021 are still valid for entry into the UK.
> Take your point on costs, though!  Doubtless it will cost more, but we're on a tight schedule and it would save time on the way back!


 Entry not exit


----------



## Sharon the Cat

suneye said:


> I have a tortoise and we are going to Ireland for a month in the summer.  I could not work out what I had to do or what was legal to take her with us!  She has been with me for 55 years so did not want to risk her being taken away for the sake of a holiday.  Normally family or friends look after her but everyone has their own plans over the summer so had to find a 'kennels' that would take her and have some idea of how to look after her.
> View attachment 108981


A bit off topic but when I had the cattery we looked after a customer's tortoise. We have a totally enclosed garden, guarded by cats on all 4 sides! We and our customers loved having him/her as a bit of a much talked about special guest for a couple of weeks. We were not licensed to board anything but cats but we didn't charge. Might be work asking local catteries/kennels if the have a totally enclosed area(not exercise yard!).


----------



## Helen Robinson

Glass man said:


> THANK YOU.
> As my wife is Dutch we already have these.
> Now we just have to educate the border guards an Dutch embassy that we the Schenegen agreement allows us to stay for more than 90 days.


Just take your marriage certificate.  It'll be fine.


----------



## Helen Robinson

RoaminRog said:


> So am I being overly optimistic by highlighting this?
> 
> an EU pet passport issued in the EU (or in GB if issued before 1 January 2021)
> 
> I have just emailed APHA thus
> Hi,
> As pensioners, we are very conscious about saving our costs whenever possible. We travel regularly to Europe in our Motorhome, and always take our dog Max.
> We understand that his EU(GB) Pet Passport will no longer suffice, and we will have to arrange an Animal Health Certificate to satisfy the French Border Control.
> If we get an AHC before our next trip, when we get abroad can we apply to a local vet for an EU Pet Passport, negating future need for an AHC?
> Best regards
> 
> I will report back if I hear anything.


That's exactly what we did. Got an AHC in England and then got an EU Pet Passport in France.  Vet insisted on doing a rabies jab. We gave the address of the aire we were staying at. British vets are not able to complete anything on the passport but you are able to change your address yourself if required.  French vets seem a bit more reluctant to do them now but we had decided to just keep trying. We were lucky enough to get one straightaway.


----------



## suneye

Sharon the Cat said:


> A bit off topic but when I had the cattery we looked after a customer's tortoise. We have a totally enclosed garden, guarded by cats on all 4 sides! We and our customers loved having him/her as a bit of a much talked about special guest for a couple of weeks. We were not licensed to board anything but cats but we didn't charge. Might be work asking local catteries/kennels if the have a totally enclosed area(not exercise yard!).


Thanks for this x I found a local small animals ‘hotel’ who agreed to look after her and we have a puppy pen that works as holiday accommodation  I hope they take the same care that you obviously did.  just such a pain that finding out what you can or can’t do now is so difficult.


----------



## RSD7a

Has anyone experience of getting an EU pet passport in Switzerland? We'll be there in the summer and could use our daughter's address.


----------



## RoaminRog

RSD7a said:


> Has anyone experience of getting an EU pet passport in Switzerland? We'll be there in the summer and could use our daughter's address.


I was under the impression that Switzerland withdrew their application to join EU in 2016?


----------



## RSD7a

RoaminRog said:


> I was under the impression that Switzerland withdrew their application to join EU in 2016?


Indeed. And they are aligned to the EU in many ways including being part of the Schengen area.  I'm wondering what pet passport-wise is available in practice in Switzerland ..... or .... has anyone direct experience of getting an EU pet passport in Germany?


----------



## Jo001

RSD7a said:


> anyone direct experience of getting an EU pet passport in Germany?


No, but there are people on the AHC Facebook page who say they have done it, one from a place near Luxembourg called (sic) Peri - maybe Pery?


----------



## RSD7a

What do you pay for an AHC? Our local vet in East Lothian wants £265.


----------



## alcam

RSD7a said:


> What do you pay for an AHC? Our local vet in East Lothian wants £265.


Abbeywell vets Folkestone £98
Think some have found even cheaper


----------



## Jo001

RSD7a said:


> What do you pay for an AHC? Our local vet in East Lothian wants £265.


Look for Pawsome Pet Travel

https://pawsomepettravel.com/

They operate in your area, you go online and fill in all the dog's details (d of b, chip number, date of last rabies vaccination, date of travel, country you are going to etc) and they turn up at your door with an AHC for your dog, scan him to make sure it's the same dog as you have entered the chip details for, and it costs IIRC £99.


----------



## runnach

RSD7a said:


> What do you pay for an AHC? Our local vet in East Lothian wants £265.


We have an appointment at the Dick Vet up at Bush Estate Penicuick soon, just over £100 rings a bell.


----------



## runnach

Jo001 said:


> Look for Pawsome Pet Travel
> 
> https://pawsomepettravel.com/
> 
> They operate in your area, you go online and fill in all the dog's details (d of b, chip number, date of last rabies vaccination, date of travel, country you are going to etc) and they turn up at your door with an AHC for your dog, scan him to make sure it's the same dog as you have entered the chip details for, and it costs IIRC £99.


£120 Dick Vet, who are our go to Vet, great place, connected to Edinburgh University, with fresh minds and best of gear, what is not to like!


----------



## RSD7a

Jo001 said:


> Look for Pawsome Pet Travel
> 
> https://pawsomepettravel.com/
> 
> They operate in your area, you go online and fill in all the dog's details (d of b, chip number, date of last rabies vaccination, date of travel, country you are going to etc) and they turn up at your door with an AHC for your dog, scan him to make sure it's the same dog as you have entered the chip details for, and it costs IIRC £99.


Thanks Jo001. Sounds interesting. Do you have 1st hand experience of them? How was it. In particular, I'm not sure how responsive our vet would be about emailing full health records etc to another vet (at least not without charging me ).


----------



## RSD7a

runnach said:


> We have an appointment at the Dick Vet up at Bush Estate Penicuick soon, just over £100 rings a bell.


This would be pretty convenient ( easier than Edinburgh). I'll check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Jo001

RSD7a said:


> Thanks Jo001. Sounds interesting. Do you have 1st hand experience of them? How was it. In particular, I'm not sure how responsive our vet would be about emailing full health records etc to another vet (at least not without charging me ).


I don’t, I only heard of them after having paid £250 at our vet in Fife. But your vet isn’t contacted at all, you complete the admin details yourself online, then someone just comes out and scans your dog and presumably checks the evidence of the rabies vaccination from the record you hold. This assumes your dog already has an up to date rabies vaccine.

And our dog now has a Spanish Pet Passport (£41.65 on that day’s rate of exchange, including a three year rabies booster) so I don’t expect I will need their services - but if I did, I wouldn’t hesitate to use them.


----------



## runnach

RSD7a said:


> This would be pretty convenient ( easier than Edinburgh). I'll check them out. Thanks!


Dick vet are very good, I have a choice of two vets within a ten minute walk from house, Dick Vet Small Animal Hospital was recommended, been using them since 2013.


----------



## RSD7a

Jo001 said:


> I don’t, I only heard of them after having paid £250 at our vet in Fife. But your vet isn’t contacted at all, you complete the admin details yourself online, then someone just comes out and scans your dog and presumably checks the evidence of the rabies vaccination from the record you hold. This assumes your dog already has an up to date rabies vaccine.
> 
> And our dog now has a Spanish Pet Passport (£41.65 on that day’s rate of exchange, including a three year rabies booster) so I don’t expect I will need their services - but if I did, I wouldn’t hesitate to use them.


Ah yes, I misunderstood their website. It was a bit confusing.  I can see now that getting my vet to email medical records only applies if other docs are not available. I've an old EU pet passport which ticks all the boxes.
I too intend to get an EU pet passport once over there. What address did you use?


----------



## Wully

I thought all vets were Dicks along with Dentists and liars. I aways make sure when I do a job for them they get real good value for money


----------



## runnach

Wully said:


> I thought all vets were Dicks along with Dentists and liars. I aways make sure when I do a job for them they get real good value for money


Wully, for clarity........................ and a Dick at the Bush, whatever next   
The William Dick Building[edit]​The William Dick Building, was opened for teaching in September 2011 by HRH Princess Royal[16] and sits on the Easter* Bush* Campus. It contains purpose-built facilities for veterinary teaching, including a clinical skills laboratory, anatomy facilities and two lecture theatres. It holds a canteen which is open to staff, students and the general public.


----------



## RSD7a

RSD7a said:


> Ah yes, I misunderstood their website. It was a bit confusing.  I can see now that getting my vet to email medical records only applies if other docs are not available. I've an old EU pet passport which ticks all the boxes.
> I too intend to get an EU pet passport once over there. What address did you use?


Actually, in the end Pawsome Pet Travel did require our dog's medical records re rabies vaccination and microchip details from our vet. But it was dead easy to organise with a polite email to our vet's reception ... all done within a couple of hours. As my vet told me, they hate doing AHCs as the. bureaucratic paperwork is horrendous and they're basically happy to avoid it if at all possible. So I'm all set. Just need to pay my £99 nearer our travel date in Sept and an AHC will be brought round to our house.


----------



## Jo001

@RSD7a sorry, I just noticed you asked about an address while away. We used our home address here in the UK. Where are you going? France is trickier than some other countries, because alongside the passport you need to have your dog's microchip registered.


----------



## Herman

Charlie and Bella posing with their new passport's  €20 each, no fuss, no come back in a week,  done there and then, copied the history out of our old UK passport's and entered the tape worm treatment, why is it such a faff in the UK to get an AHC. The French vet filled out the tape worm details on the AHC and could get over the amount of paperwork.


----------



## alcam

Herman said:


> Charlie and Bella posing with their new passport's  €20 each, no fuss, no come back in a week,  done there and then, copied the history out of our old UK passport's and entered the tape worm treatment, why is it such a faff in the UK to get an AHC. The French vet filled out the tape worm details on the AHC and could get over the amount of paperwork.


Got my dogs Spanish passport with new rabies jag entered on it .
Vet wouldn't transfer any information from AHC .
Getting ferry home and got pulled up because rabies wasn't 21 days old 
Fortunately had my AHC 
Not sure if it applies to you


----------



## Canalsman

Herman said:


> Charlie and Bella posing with their new passport's  €20 each, no fuss, no come back in a week,  done there and then, copied the history out of our old UK passport's and entered the tape worm treatment, why is it such a faff in the UK to get an AHC. The French vet filled out the tape worm details on the AHC and could get over the amount of paperwork.


Where is this vet located?


----------



## RoaminRog

The vet at the top of the road to Mikkis Place to Stay only charges 17 euros.


----------



## RSD7a

RoaminRog said:


> The vet at the top of the road to Mikkis Place to Stay only charges 17 euros.


I too would be interested to know where this vet is, but am afraid I don't understand the answer provided.


----------



## RoaminRog

Sorry, the vet I was referring to is called Centro Veterinario de Pera N37.123826, W008.337479
They are very close to Mikkis Place to Stay in Portugal.
They will need your pets old passport and AHC overnight, to copy details and then for the princely sum of 17 euros you will have a European Passport for your pet.


----------



## Jo001

Just beware everyone that if the chip date is earlier than the rabies vaccination date you will need a rabies booster at some stage to validate the passport. If you can, get the rabies booster at the same time - although it is medically effective straight away the vet has to enter a date 3 weeks later for its ”valid from” date in the passport. You can come home with your AHC (assuming it's in date) if you need to return within that 21 days but your passport will be fine for next time.


----------



## Canalsman

Canalsman said:


> Where is this vet located?


Bump @Herman


----------



## gemmat

Jo001 said:


> I don’t, I only heard of them after having paid £250 at our vet in Fife. But your vet isn’t contacted at all, you complete the admin details yourself online, then someone just comes out and scans your dog and presumably checks the evidence of the rabies vaccination from the record you hold. This assumes your dog already has an up to date rabies vaccine.
> 
> And our dog now has a Spanish Pet Passport (£41.65 on that day’s rate of exchange, including a three year rabies booster) so I don’t expect I will need their services - but if I did, I wouldn’t hesitate to use them.


Thanks, great info, will help in trying to re-enter the EU. From Morocco with a British dog.


----------



## Jo001

gemmat said:


> Thanks, great info, will help in trying to re-enter the EU. From Morocco with a British dog.


Actually, I believe the vet issuing your pet passport does in fact contact your normal vet but as far as I know most vets send the information without any issue.


----------



## Herman

Sorry for the late reply, when I got home the laptop played up and still is, but the vet I used was in St Jean de Luc near the Spanish boarder


Canalsman said:


> Bump @Herman


----------



## Herman

O the way back through Pet Control in Calais, we asked the woman behind the counter to check the French passports to see if they were ok, but she found a problem. All though the french vet copied everything out of the old passports including the rabbies jabs administered by a british vet, but because they didn't do the injection obviously they didn't stamp the rabies page. 
So if you get your passport abroad as them to do a fresh rabbies injection so they will put their stamp on it.


----------



## Canalsman

Herman said:


> Sorry for the late reply, when I got home the laptop played up and still is, but the vet I used was in St Jean de Luc near the Spanish boarder


St Jean de Luz I think ...


----------



## Herman

Canalsman said:


> St Jean de Luz I think ...


That's the one, there is 3 vets in the town, we used Cliniques de l'Ocean.


----------



## Helen Robinson

RoaminRog said:


> So can anybody tell me if we have an EU pet passport (negating the need for an AHC)


----------



## Helen Robinson

We did manage to get an EU pet passport in France giving the address of the place we were staying. I believe it is getting more difficult now. We had decided to try a vet every day until we got one but got lucky the first day. We are frequent travellers so it makes a massive difference to us. Trouble is the dog now requires croissants and insists on wearing a beret.


----------



## RSD7a

I've lost the plot. Can anyone remind me why a European vet would give a new rabies vaccination when issuing an EU passport. Why can't they enter the details of the existing rabies jab?


----------



## Jo001

Because by copying it over, the date of the vaccine is earlier than the date of the passport. That's not allowed, I think because the issuing vet, not having administered the vaccine himself, cannot certify that the dog has been vaccinated. Some do copy it but pet control are refusing to allow travel.

We successfully crossed this morning with ours.


----------



## Jo001

Jo001 said:


> earlier than the date of the passport.


For clarity, it's actually the date the vet enters in the passport for reading the chip.


----------



## RSD7a

We're driving to Switzerland in Sept and I've been in contact with a Swiss vet local to my daughter who we will be visiting, about getting a pet passport. Our local vet here in Scotland told me she had recently seen a Swiss 'EU" pet passport issued for a UK dog. 
Here's the reply I got ...

Dear Mr. D
I have received the feedback from the federal veterinary office. We are not allowed to issue a Swiss Passport for any pet that has no residency in Switzerland. You must have a residence and pay taxes.

I`m very sorry not to be able to help you more.

Wish you all the best and best regards


----------



## SimonM

My sister has 3 dogs and they all have EU passports, in each case the vet local to their house in s.France transcribed all the details across from the other passports including the rabies jab numbers. It’s not impossible but it helps to have a French address and a fluent French speaker on hand.


----------



## Jo001

Some countries are more relaxed than others. Spain, Belgium and Germany don't seem to have a residency requirement.

@RSD7a what roughly is your route to Switzerland?


----------



## RSD7a

Jo001 said:


> Some countries are more relaxed than others. Spain, Belgium and Germany don't seem to have a residency requirement.
> 
> @RSD7a what roughly is your route to Switzerland?


East from Calais to Strasbourg then south to Basel area. Rough route is def the phrase at this point


----------



## Jo001

These are from a Facebook group, so not 100% reliable but try them -










						European Vets Recommended for Pet Passport – Google My Maps
					

Any new Vets or alterations to existing info - please post to - https://www.facebook.com/keith.davies.923519 Vets in Europe who are recommended by Motorhome owners and are familiar with the Pet Passport scheme. PLEASE NOTE - CHECK THE VET HAS STAMPED AND DATED THE PET PASSPORT CORRECTLY. IT IS...




					www.google.com


----------



## ArDachaidh

This from a FB group where a member wrote the EU asking for clarification on PP’s issused in the EU to residents of GB. The poster points out that actual practice may be different - but for how long?

”From 1 January 2021, pet passports issued to a pet owner resident in  Great Britain are no longer valid for travelling with pets from Great Britain to an EU country or Northern Ireland."
2. This has now been specifically confirmed in writing on 8.2.22 by the actual European Union Directorate responsible for it, in their email answer to a formal request to clarify that law. They confirm:-
"The situation is as follows:
• Any EU pet passport issued to a pet owner resident in Great Britain (regardless the nationality of the pet owner) is since the end of the transition period no longer a valid document for travelling with pets from Great Britain to the EU or Northern Ireland.
• This applies both to any pet passports issued in a Member State or Northern Ireland or in Britain before the end of the transition period, and to any pet passports issued in a Member State or Northern Ireland after the end of the transition period.
• An animal health certificate issued by an official veterinarian is required for each entry of an accompanying pet."


----------



## Jo001

I think the original document that was lifted from actually is referring to _UK issued_ EU Pet Passports though. I'm also on that Facebook group and I seem to remember there was a bit of discussion about how it was interpreted.


----------



## ArDachaidh

The initial part, yes. But the email from the EU specifically mentions PPs issued in a EU country as not being valid for any UK resident. Whether it’s enforced is another matter, but some vets are refusing to issue them to UK residents, I have read.


----------



## Jo001

I don't want to get into a debate about it but it's that person's interpretation, of an email, about this document -

He says Please refer to section 5.1 it clearly says EU passports with UK address will be invalid




			https://ec.europa.eu/info/sites/default/files/brexit_files/info_site/travelling_en_3.pdf
		




Section 5 actually says -



_5.1. Accompanying pets

Union law sets rules for the non-commercial movement of pet dogs, cats and ferrets (hereafter "pets") that accompany travellers coming from third countries.

As from the end of the transition period, the following applies in relation to travels from Great Britain to the EU or Northern Ireland:
This section is drawn up in the assumption that Great Britain will be “listed”in accordance with Article 13(2) of Regulation (EU) No 576/2013, 
i.e. it provides sufficient animal health guarantees.

Please note that guidance dogs and assistant dogs may profit, in addition,from the derogation provided for in Article 32 of Regulation (EU) No
576/2013.

5.1.1. Non-commercial movements into the EU or Northern Ireland of pets accompanying a pet owner resident in Great Britain. *The "EU pet passport" issued to a pet owner resident in Great Britain will from the end of the transition period no longer be a valid document for travelling with pets from Great Britain to the EU or
Northern Ireland.*

Rather, an animal health certificate issued by an official veterinarian will be required for each entry of an accompanying pet and only remains valid for movement within the EU and Northern Ireland for a period of up to four months from the date of the documentary and identity checks._

Now, the bit in bold is what he is referring to. And, I get that it could be interpreted that way except when you look at it in a wider context. This is an EU document that I interpret as just referring to UK issued EU Pet Passports. The document was simply not written to cover certain groups, for example UK owners of dogs from EU countries, with valid EU issued passports. All the Spanish and Greek rescue dogs for example. Or people who acquire a passport in the EU.

But like I said, I'm not really wanting to get into a debate. We have travelled in both directions with a valid EU issued passport. I'm happy to share my experience of getting it and using it. But if anyone feels more comfortable getting an AHC then that's absolutely what they should do.


----------



## ArDachaidh

We’ll have to agree to disagree.  The email seems to me clear. I know many are getting PP’s abroad and using them without a problem so far. We had thought of doing the same for our 2 when we go to Spain over winter but have decided to stick with the AHC from an ”online” vet since repeats are discounted and we only go once a year.


----------



## RSD7a

Deleted


----------

